# Melting lead



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone use the ladles with the electric heating on the outside? They seem like they would suit my limited melting better than a larger furnace type of melter.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I melt some lead up and you may be better suited by getting one of the 10 Lb hot pots with the bottom pour. I think they are 44 bucks at Jans vs what is the ladle 30 bucks. You know how much that would hurt if it spilled I can not imagine.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i have been using the electric laddel for years . seems like i get better results and have better controll of the lead flow into the mold . i had the bottom pour pots but after time they all start to drip . just my 2 cents


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the electric ladle from Jans. I have had it for three years and have no complaints.


----------



## WVGitzit (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been looking at both of those and trying to decide which to pull the trigger on. I think I will try the ladle, thanks for your help on this guys.


----------



## WVGitzit (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been gathering lead from these tire shops and about to start melting down some. It seems there is some difference in the tire weights so I just sorted though them and took the ones that are lead and some of the other I have just scraped. Since I am not paying for them, this seems like the way to go.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Tire weights aren't very good for pouring. They are too hard and generally don't flow like pure lead. Pure lead is soft (can be scratched with a fingernail). I have seen lead for sale on this site. It would be a better choice than tire weights. I have poured baits using an old laddle with internal heating coils. It has done a good job for me. I hope this helps you. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------

